# Samish FT



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Any Derby news yet?


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I hear it won't finish until tomorrow morning and 20 something going to the third. Sorry that's all I got in a broken cell conversation.


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Derby callbacks to the 4th (tomorrow):
3, 9, 10, 12, 15, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

North Mountain said:


> I hear it won't finish until tomorrow morning and 20 something going to the third. Sorry that's all I got in a broken cell conversation.


How's Mark and Andi doing?


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure how Mark is doing but Andi did really good is the first series. On to the Land Blind this AM.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry don't know the placements. However, I heard Ammo got 4th in the Derby. She ran a really good trial.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ammo,Miki and Bill. Wish I was there!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Annette said:


> Congratulations Ammo,Miki and Bill. Wish I was there!


Thanks, I wish you were too. Micki


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Here are Amateur Call Backs to 3rd water blind...

Pete/Boyett
Pilot/Johnston
Moxie/Holst
Chance/Calvert
Rudy/Holst
Jinx/Bailey
Andy/Ruby
Bobby/Poer
Zeus/Goodale
Andi/Jones
Jessie/Otto
Dutch/Vanderzanden
Mojo/Boyett
Ninja/Fangsrud
Pete/Peterson
Cuch/Holst
Belle/Grenseman

17 dogs back.
Cold, rained most of the day.


----------



## Yellowdogs (Mar 29, 2009)

I heard in the Derby 
First 25.
Second 10.
Third 29.
Fourth 12.
RJ 19.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Andi got a 2nd in the open and a 4th in the am. Way to go Mark Jones.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news on the Open, Qual and other Am placements?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Yellowdogs said:


> I heard in the Derby
> First 25.
> Second 10.
> Third 29.
> ...


That gives Austin 2 wins in a row!! Nice job.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur Results:

1 - Mojo/Boyett
2 - Pete/Peterson
3 - Andy/Ruby
4 - Andi/Jones
RJ - Pilot/Johnston
Jams; Ninja/Fangsrud, Chance/Calvert, Pete/Boyett


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mojo and Freeman. Congrats to all.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice job Marty and Pete! He's having a good year so far.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anybody got all the Open results please? 3/29/09 This said I posted this yesterday. Not so. It was posted a short time ago about 5 pm on Sunday.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open 
1st. Chip / Madore
2nd. Andi / Jones
3rd. Tru / Henninger
4th. Cardhu / Madore
RJ. Don't know dog handler Remein
Jams. Coal and Drifter / Van De Brake
Chance / Calvert
Maybe more Jams not sure


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks so much Kim for posting the Open results. Congratulations to all.


----------



## Yellowdogs (Mar 29, 2009)

Way to go Freman and Mojo New Afc and He is a Fc Afc what dog what a handler


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to all the finishers. Great job Mark & Andi. Thanks for the info Kim.


----------

